# Lil Snow Ride in Manitoba !!



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

Blew a cv joint on trip , but was a fun day ... cv joint was nearly shot hence why i had issues climbing the hill ....lol .. it let go completely later on ..what a chore driving back with one wheel in snow .. was in 4wd for a bit but didnt wanna run it for 25+ miles in 4wd so i just stayed slow and steady ...lol


----------

